# My family is getting tired of seeing my soaps on IG…



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 11, 2021)

They think all I do in my spare time is make soap  

This is the cut of the slab soap I made with OT’s Peche de Vigne.  There’s not nearly as much detail in the one bar that shows the horizontal middle cut, which I think means I need thinner pours and a thinner emulsion to start with.





This is the ill-fated first attempt at a Peche de Vigne soap. I forgot the FO and then learned that it takes a bit more time on the heating pad to get the soap in my new acrylic mold to gel.  I tried rescuing it in the oven, but this 37% lye concentration soap didn’t even get soft after 2 hrs in a 190-200 F oven.  A week later the edges are still brittle and chipped when I tried to plane them.  You can still see the line of the ungelled edge in the second photo.





I thought I should make at least one soap for fall.  This one is scented with NS Satsuma and a little bit of BB’s Arabian Spice, which may be discontinued.  It discolors to tan, so I limited it to one of the splits.  I planned to cut this soap parallel to the long edge, so the lines would be on the face, but then I didn’t.  That’s what happens when I have company…




Everything above is made with micas, but for this next one I used red and black oxide, TD and ultramarine blue, plus an FO that may discolor to mauve or purple.  So far, I’m not seeing anything resembling a color change.  The soap is scented with BB’s Fierce type and I tried to do a “guy” soap for my BIL.  I overmixed a bit and then added the soap to the pitcher the wrong way, and that’s with the company long gone..  I really like the sides!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Sep 11, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> My family is getting tired of seeing my soaps on IG…
> 
> They think all I do in my spare time is make soap


They should think again … If you really make soap in every free second, you wouldn't have the time to brag about them online!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 11, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> They should think again … If you really make soap in every free second, you wouldn't have the time to brag about them online!


That’s right, and I’m also being social


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Sep 11, 2021)

Snub back that they shoulnd't waste so much time surfing IG???


----------



## MellonFriend (Sep 11, 2021)

You mean you actually _don't_ make soap every second of your sparetime? This concept is new to me.


----------



## MrsZ (Sep 11, 2021)

They are all so pretty! I love the last one. It reminds me of knots in trees, polished and made into pretty items.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Sep 11, 2021)

Mobjack, gorgeous soaps!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 11, 2021)

@MrsZ @Cat&Oak thank you 

This last round of soaping is convincing me that I need more Post It notes in my soaping space, or to use this *trick* more often in my soaping routine.


----------



## Orebma (Sep 12, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> They think all I do in my spare time is make soap
> 
> This is the cut of the slab soap I made with OT’s Peche de Vigne.  There’s not nearly as much detail in the one bar that shows the horizontal middle cut, which I think means I need thinner pours and a thinner emulsion to start with.
> 
> ...


They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 12, 2021)

Orebma said:


> They are absolutely beautiful!


Thank you Orebma.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 12, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> They think all I do in my spare time is make soap


Beautiful, as always!!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl (Sep 12, 2021)

They're all beautiful and I love the green and pink one especially!


----------



## maryloucb (Sep 12, 2021)

What is this "spare time" you speak of?

(Oh, and your soaps are gorgeous )


----------



## AliOop (Sep 12, 2021)

@maryloucb I was just typing the exact same words... spare time?? hah!


----------



## SirSoapsAlot (Sep 12, 2021)

Every time a box gets dropped outside the kids or my husband say, "It must be more soaping stuff." I feign indignation and then quietly sneak off to my room to open it.


----------



## TheGecko (Sep 12, 2021)

Tell your family to suck it.  Your soaps are gorgeous...they should be bragging on you.


----------



## Guspuppy (Sep 14, 2021)

Mobjack those are gorgeous!! I don't spend enough time on insta, apparently.


----------



## Bubble Agent (Sep 14, 2021)

*Gasp* These are just great!
The green, white and pink are just so lovely, like having a handful of springtime 

What does OT’s mean? I am not familiar with the company name. And Peche de Vigne, what does that smell like? It sounds so delishious. A peachy kind of scent perhaps?


----------



## earlene (Sep 14, 2021)

Bubble Agent said:


> *Gasp* These are just great!
> The green, white and pink are just so lovely, like having a handful of springtime
> 
> What does OT’s mean? I am not familiar with the company name. And Peche de Vigne, what does that smell like? It sounds so delishious. A peachy kind of scent perhaps?


Not Mobjack Bay, but perhaps she is referring to Oregon Trails:  Peche de Vigne (French Peach) Fragrance Oil


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 14, 2021)

They are all beautiful. I will mention if you like Fierce type, I love the one from Soapsupplies.net and I love supporting the "little guy." I have a Fierce in one of the showers as we speak.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 14, 2021)

Thanks @Guspuppy @Bubble Agent and @cmzaha ❤ 

Yes on the Oregon Trails Peche de Vigne smelling nicely peachy.  I bought that FO along with about ten others based on the recommendations in this thread: *link*

@cmzaha Thanks! I will make a note for the next time I order that FO.  I don’t recall visiting that supplier’s website before.  What other FOs do you like you from them?


----------



## Bubble Agent (Sep 16, 2021)

earlene said:


> Not Mobjack Bay, but perhaps she is referring to Oregon Trails:  Peche de Vigne (French Peach) Fragrance Oil



Thank you @earlene, I learned something new today. 

I went to their site, and they ship overseas, but they won`t disclose the shippingquote untill I actually place an order. Eeep, a bit too risky for me... But it sounds delishious though


----------



## earlene (Sep 17, 2021)

Bubble Agent said:


> Thank you @earlene, I learned something new today.
> 
> I went to their site, and they ship overseas, but they won`t disclose the shippingquote untill I actually place an order. Eeep, a bit too risky for me... But it sounds delishious though



Yes, I understand that!  I won't do business with a company that doesn't disclose shipment costs prior to purchase.  Sad, but I refuse to take that risk of unexpected costs.


----------



## Bubble Agent (Sep 18, 2021)

earlene said:


> Yes, I understand that!  I won't do business with a company that doesn't disclose shipment costs prior to purchase.  Sad, but I refuse to take that risk of unexpected costs.



I know, and I am questioning if this is  way to discourage international customers from ordering from them 

They also charge an extra $5 for for those who live outside the Americas. I shop at Nurture soap and The Flaming candle, and neither of them does this. I would be OK with it if Oregon T. were open about their shipping charge, I mean, others are able to? But I don`t think any fragrance oils is worth _that _type of risk. Some places I have never shopped from, because they charge $150 in shipping for an 1oz sample. Which tells me they don`t want my business either.

Hmmm, this Peche de Vigne fragrance has gotten me well intrigued now! I may email Carrie over at Nurture to hear if this is something she could think about adding to her selection. I know she test new fragrances a year before new ones is offered! I`ll better crack on so no more time is wasted, lol.
Almost all my CPSR approved soaps has her fragrance oils, and I love them all, stickers all of them. 3 are from Flaming candle, because Carrie doesn`t offer those types.

Yup, I think I am going to do that!

_(Oh, Caaaarriiiie...🗣)_


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 18, 2021)

@cmzaha Thanks! I will make a note for the next time I order that FO.  I don’t recall visiting that supplier’s website before.  What other FOs do you like you from them?
[/QUOTE]
I Love her Caribbean Coconut although it is tricky to work with. It overheats badly. Soap extremely cool, chill your mold, and set on a rack with fans to slow down the heating issue. Also, use a lye concentration at least 35%. A smaller batch, under 5 lb might work best. But this Coconut is worth the trouble.
Almond Milk & Honey,  
LiLac my customers loved it mixed with Lavender or straight. Will accelerate
White Ginger & Amber
Pink Sugar
Pumpkin Spice
Salty Sea Air
Mediterranean Olive
Oatmeal Milk and Honey
I loved Blue Bonnet but was not a good seller. It stuck well in soap. In fact I just found some that are at least 5 yrs old and still smell good. 

The ones above are the ones I can think of off the top of my head. The Iced Orange Pineapple, Island Kiss, Fruitopia, Island Kiss, and the Mandarian all smell delicious but I did not find they hold a long time in soap, but are beautiful in lotions and balms. 

I love purchasing from small suppliers and Paige is a sweetheart. She also has fast shipping and it is flat rate.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 23, 2021)

Just to get this thread back on track, here’s the problematic, not Peche de Vigne soap all cleaned up.  I realized that I could plane off the chipping ungelled edges to get to the good stuff.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Sep 23, 2021)

Beautiful!  Why don't you open an instagram professional account, and put your soap picks on that one?  Then you can keep your personal account just for your dinner and pet photos


----------



## dibbles (Sep 23, 2021)

They are just beautiful @Mobjack Bay.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 23, 2021)

Thanks you two.  That’s a great idea about opening a second account. Then I can swirl and post to my heart’s content.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 23, 2021)

Or, they can just look at your soap.


----------



## Carly B (Sep 23, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Thanks @Guspuppy @Bubble Agent and @cmzaha ❤
> 
> Yes on the Oregon Trails Peche de Vigne smelling nicely peachy.  I bought that FO along with about ten others based on the recommendations in this thread: *link*
> 
> @cmzaha Thanks! I will make a note for the next time I order that FO.  I don’t recall visiting that supplier’s website before.  What other FOs do you like you from them?



@Mobjack Bay ,how much Peche de Vigne did you use?  I bought some based on the same recommendations, and the fragrance OOB  is so weak I barely smell anything, let alone peaches.  I haven't used it yet.


----------



## Basil (Sep 23, 2021)

I love seeing pictures of your soap @Mobjack Bay ! Inspiring! like everything else you do!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 24, 2021)

Carly B said:


> @Mobjack Bay ,how much Peche de Vigne did you use?  I bought some based on the same recommendations, and the fragrance OOB  is so weak I barely smell anything, let alone peaches.  I haven't used it yet.


I like scents on the lighter side, but went with 5% based on a couple of comments about the fragrance being weaker.  My two week old soap smells nicely peachy, like smelling a cut peach, with no floral notes.  The other soap sniffer in my house just gave it a thumbs up on peachiness.

@Basil


----------



## KiwiMoose (Sep 24, 2021)

Peachy keen!


----------



## Cheeky Goat (Sep 24, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Beautiful!  Why don't you open an instagram professional account, and put your soap picks on that one?  Then you can keep your personal account just for your dinner and pet photos


Came here to say this! 
I have 2 accounts. One for my soap, one for me. (The cats and horses also have their own accounts )


----------



## KiwiMoose (Sep 24, 2021)

Peachy Kleen!


----------

